# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Nëse mund të kthenim kohën mbrapa..!!

## Alicia

Nese do arrinit te kthenit kohe mbrapsht, cilen lidhje, ndarje, fjale nuk do kishit thene/bere? Perse? Mos ndoshta njeriu kerkon gjithmone t'i afrohet perfeksionit?
Une asnje gje nuk do kisha bere ndryshe. Mendoj se ne saje te pervojave te mia jetesore (qofshin dhe te keqia) une jam ky person qe jam sot. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## YaSmiN

Nuk e kthen dot kohen mbrapsh ato qe kemi bere ne jeten tone u ben edhe iken njerezit mund te nxitohen ne nje lidhje por ne qoftese ajo lidhje ka marr fund nuk do te doja te kthehesha mbrapsh sepse cdo gje do jet me e veshtire ose me mire nuk do ket me mirekuptim midis njeri-tjetrit.

----------


## ||_BeJbi_||

Dhe sikur ta kthenim kohen mbrapsh nuk do mundeshim kurr te rikthenim nje dicka qe e duam tani...ato qe kemi kaluar i kemi kaluar dhe nese ajo lidhje ka mar fund ka pasur nje aryse dhe me ate arsye ske pse ti kthehesh nje gjeje qe nuk ka me kuptim sepse kur nuk kishte kuptim ne ate kohe pse do ket kuptim tani

----------


## Macho

Te kthehesh mbrapa dhe te korigjosh "gabimet" nuk do ti bente pune askujt. Jeta eshte e bukur se nuk ka kthim mbrapa. Ai qe di ta jetoje, e ben duke korigjuar te ardhmen.

----------


## delisa

Tani qe koha nuk kthehet mbrapsht kete e dime... tema me duket eshte thjesht per te  na grricur imagjinaten dhe te na zhbirose ato vrarjet sekrete te ndergjegjes qe i kemi fshehur ne cepa te erret te kujteses .

Une sdo doja te ndryshoja gje... sepse po te ndryshoja dicka sdo isha kjo qe jam sot. Gabime kam bere plot ,por te pakten eci dhe jetoj te sotmen me shijen e hidhur te pasojave te atyre gabimeve dhe me shpresen se kam mesuar dicka nga to.

Cdo femije i duhet te veteksperimentoje djegien e zjarrit qe te mos e preke me ate  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Alicia

Shume here ne kemi kete mendim,po kur shikon sesi te vdes dikush ne dore,dhe verte ti nuk je fajtore, prape do doje te mundje te ktheje kohen pas, qe t'i thoje  personit sa shume e doje, sa shume ....Ti thoje qe mos ta bente ate veprim, sepse do te humbiste ty, do humbiste veten. :i ngrysur:

----------


## xfiles

nuk do kisha ndryshuar asgje,
ne fakt nuk do e merrja mundimin fare te kthehesha mbrapa.

----------


## Poeti

Se nuk ka kthim mbrapa, kjo nuk diskutohet, por këtu është shtruar pyetja: Çfarë nëse do të mund ta kthenim kohën?
  Unë për vehten time do të ndryshoja shumë gjëra, ani pse nuk do të isha ky që jam. Arësyeja e kthimit tim mbrapa ka të bëj me veprimet e bëra, apo fjalët e thëna pa qëllim të keq, por që janë keqkuptuar, prandaj do të doja që të mos i kasha thënë apo bërë fare.

----------


## pr_expert

mua as qe nuk ma ka shkuar nder mend qe ta ktheja nej here mbrapsht. se je ta keshtu eshte e bukur. veç se duhet te dish pak se si ta jetosh. sidomos ata qe besojne ne ringjallje. veç se duhet te kemi kujdes kur ta jetojme.se nuk do te kemi nje shans te dyta.   " puno per kete bote sıkur nuk ke per te vdekur fare, puno per boten tjeter sikur do te vdesesh neser"  pra eshte shume qarte se nuk ka vend per gabime ne ket jete. ja kalofshi mire.............................

----------


## Ai***

Pse e dime se nuk kthehet pas as dhe kjo sec ,prandaj dhe ne na pelqen te themi sikur na e ka fajin koha ...apo dhe mbase ...Une kam ca njolla ne biografi qe do doja ti modifikoja ,po cti besh ,tani ska kuptim ,keshtu qe sja vlen as ta mendosh se te pesimizon.

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Ajo qe ka kalu nje here nuk kthehet mbrapa,por duhet te mundohesh qe gjithcka ne te ardhmen ta besh sa me mire dhe sa me te bukur 
Lindi*

----------


## Dito

Une kthehem vete perbys dhe koherat e shkuara nuk i kthej pas ne lidhje me romancen, ahh po te kthehesha edhe njehere te beja ato qe s'kam bere ne kete jete te deritanishme kjo po.


*Dito.*

----------


## katerinka

NUk me pelqen te bej supozime. Sikur te ishte keshtu, e sikur te beja kete apo ate.....................
Koha nuk kthehet më prapa dhe kaq. PIKE.

----------


## vajza_pr

Nese do e ktheje kohen mrapsht do i beja po te njetat gjera qe kam bere si te mirat ashtu dhe te kqijat,jam e knaqur me te kaluaren time

----------


## Igli_Vlonjati

Do benim gjera qe nuk i kemi bere ne ate kohe

----------


## brandon

..................................................  ............
zemra me te ardhmen rron,
nga e tashmja frikesohet,
kur papritur gjithcka shkon,
per te shkuaren mallohet
........................................

----------


## Poeti

Sikur te mund ta ktheja kohen mbrapa, do ta beja me shprese se do te ishte shume me ndryshe se gjert me tani, me kete jete qe kam kaluar.... Ndoshta do te ruaja vetem poezine...

----------


## DEA27

ska kuptim ta kthej, cdo gje qe ndoth ndoth per nje arsye, ne mesojme edhe nga humbjet dhe nga gabimet!!!!!!!!!! 
me pelqejne te perqendrohem tek e tashmja vetem ajo ka rendesi per mua!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Visage

Une kam NO REGRETS.  Jam ajo qe jam sot per shkak te ekperiencave te mia dhe jam happy qe i pata ato ekperienca.  So, jo s'do doja te ktheja kohen mbrapsht.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *SaBiNa*

Po te kisha mundesine te ktheja kohen pas mbase do genjeja dike,gje te cilen se bera kurre,sinqeritetin tim s`arriti ta vleresoje kurre..
Por mendoj qe nqs nje person hedh poshte vendimet e marra me pare i bie qe "shkel" mbi veten e tij..

----------

